# Religious stand points



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

This is not meant to be a fight of who is right or who is wrong. I just am curious as to the stances on religion rather than... which religion is the right one or religion is wrong and they are all stupid.... that kind of thing. Please read the poll and vote, comment if you want to clarify.(Without critizing if possible) No bashing.

If you do not agree with any of the above, please comment as to where you fall. 

I do not hold a religion, but I do respect those who do. I believe they hold and incredible amount of faith in something.... that I could never have.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I am somewhere between being religious and not religious and I believe that everyone should choose for themselves.


----------



## script (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not religious. I do respect those who have religion, but only until they disrespect my beliefs.

I did vote though, that everyone should not be religous. I suppose because anyone I have ever known to be religious has in fact disrespected me. Not only that, but they were never really religious in the first place and I found it sad that an atheist (me) knew more about their religion than they did. 

I knew one creationist (relative) who made absolutely no sense ever and was also a meth addict haha..

So perhaps my only main problem are Christians who push their beliefs only because they grew up that way and seem to never gave thought to it... 

But hey who am I to talk? I will be the first I know to admit I know nothing.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Picked the last option simply because it is the only one that remotely fits my own beliefs.

I would consider myself agnostic with some spiritual beliefs, but not necessarily religious. Said spiritual beliefs would lean more to the Buddhist side of things where it is more philosophical than anything.

The truth of it all is completely unknowable. There is not enough evidence for either side. No one has dies and was brought back with a testimony of the 'other side'. So thus the only truly logical path is to simply form your own set of values and just simply try to be as 'good' of a person as possible, good and evil being completely subjective and a grey area of course.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I am religious, and my religion specifically states "There shall be no compulsion in religion." Therefore, I'm voting for the third option - _I am religious and I believe everyone should be able to pick for themselves._


----------



## progfan1988 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not religious, and the violence that can come with religious beliefs scares me. 7 countries in the world can put me to death because I'm an atheist. I think that as long as religion is kept out of government and doesn't hurt anyone, it's fine, but I find it disturbing that I even need to make those conditions.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

The thing that stopped me from picking the last option is that I can only respect someone else's religion to a certain extent. Everyone has the right to believe what they want, or not believe. The second someone starts attempting to impose their religion on other people or society as a whole, I instantly lose any shred of respect I might have had with them. It sounds like something that doesn't happen very often, but it sadly is.

I should clarify that trying to impose your religion on someone and arguing the case for or against a religion are two completely different things; I'm up for debate about religion and in that context I don't really care how heated or aggressive it gets.

So yeah, I voted for: _"I am not religious and I believe that everyone should chose for themselves." _Though I would hope that people actually do choose for themselves, rather than because family/community expects them to follow something that they haven't thought through themselves.


----------



## JonDF7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I picked the third option, though I had a difficult time guessing at the precise distinction in sense meant to be conveyed by the second conjunct in each. (I restrict my selection process to the first three on the grounds that I am a Christian.) I firmly believe in the rightness of laws and cultural norms that promote authentic religious freedom, civil and open-minded interreligious discourse, and a public square that is artificially denuded of neither religious perspectives and advocay nor non-religious perspectives and advocacy. I also happen to think that certain perspectives have considerable advantages over others; and, seeing as I would not adhere to the religion I do if I did not think that it best exemplified that, I suppose I could have also chosen the second poll option (which appears to entail the first also), so far as the wording of it goes. But I resolutely reject efforts to forcibly stifle liberty and dissent in this area, and given the way the options seem to be construed in responses here, the third seems most suitable.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I picked cheeseburger.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted to pick the 4th option (perfect world) but then I realized that'd make me a hypocrite. So 3rd it is, let's wait for the people to come to their senses themselves.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am not religious and I believe that everyone should choose for themselves. 

The problem with this is a lot of people never get the choice. They're force-indoctrinated into the habit as children, when they have no say in the matter. Once the meme is firmly established, it becomes incredibly difficult to question, let alone reject.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I believe that religion and spirituality is a matter of personal choice. People need to choose whether they want to have religious beliefs or not. If they choose to have religious beliefs, then they ought to find the faith that best expresses their sense of the spiritual. 
This is so personal that I feel that it is not right for me to impose my beliefs on another person. I follow my faith because it feels right to me but it may not feel right to another person.


----------



## Dane (Dec 12, 2012)

Logically, religion just simply doesn't work for me. But I think it works a little like a hobby. 

Some people are enjoy rollerblading, they do it for their own mental health, and they feel a need to do it on a regular basis to feel in-touch or whatever. But, it doesn't meant that they can force their own rollerblading obsession onto their children, since if they grow up with rollerblades forcibly glued to their feet they'll either be obsessed with it to the point that they'll defend no matter how stupid or illogical their arguments are, hating anyone that doesn't swear themselves to the wheel-bearing-boots, or they'll be so hateful of it they'll go completely against it and swear to never touch a rollerblade and have a moral grudge over anyone that tries to. The point is, their parent wanted them to enjoy rollerblading as much as they do and reap the benefits they believe they get from it, but sometimes, it just isn't possible, because the child and parent are different people, and they might have an interest in something else, such as tennis, or no physical sport at all, and that should be okay.

Perhaps an odd analogy, but basically; _Religion = okay, Indoctrination = bad_


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Not religious and I believe others shouldn't be as well. I feel that it does more harm than good, has always impeded upon progress, and prevents people from really understanding what is actually out there.....but that's in an ideal world. Honestly, I wouldn't care at all if it just stayed out of our politics and public discourse, but sadly that is not the case, so until then I will keep speaking out against it, and vehemently at that. I'll make ''enemies'' along the way, but that's half the fun


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

i choose that i am non religious, and that everyone should choose for themselves. the reason being, is that too many families have inbred into their children HIGHLY religious views, and teach them that they shouldn't question their beliefs that were taught through a line of tradition, not choice. i also would not like someone preaching to me about a religion, without me being able to debunk their religion (of which i would be forced to do.).


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Not religious, everyone should be able to subscibe to whatever world view they like the most.

That being said, I consider concepts such as the many worlds hypothesis and simulation hypothesis to be on the same level as religion.

Also to the four people who picked option 2; for shame.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Religious (Roman Catholic, but nowhere near hardcore - questioning and maybe even _lazy_, but we won't get into that lol), but I do believe that everyone has the right to believe or not believe whatever they want. Who am I to say or judge? That, and I'm ultimately not the least bit concerned about what anyone decides to believe in, as long as it doesn't mix with politics and doesn't in any way get shoved down my throat by others. Even by other Catholics (had it happen).


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe that everyone should have something to believe in. Society has little sense of true duty, they allow themselves to do whatever pleases them & complain about responsibilities & duties, which I believes defines humankind. Their only duty is to self. When you take an objective look at society, does it not become apparent that we will suffer dire consequences if we continue to live so selfishly? Assuming that we are here due to chance &/or evolutionary process, we are no further away from our end than a religious POV.

I think belief & moral code is vital to humanity, regardless of what views you hold(athiest/thiest).


----------



## Pantalaimon25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not religious and believe no one should be, but also believe everyone should have the choice.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I have often wondered if, without indoctrination and flat out threats, religion might just be a step on the ladder of spritual development for those on such a journey (not all are, which is neither here nor there, just is). As such, one could move through religion as a newbie, maturing, and possibly even outgrow it. I somewhat feel as if that happened to me. Therefore, who am I to say anything about others similarly passing through, or opting to stay there (even if I do find that a bit strange). So long as it's working, freely chosen, and not imposed or used to harm others, I can live with it.


----------

